# Possible babies coming today?



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

onder: I have a doe that was down this morning thrashing and kicking at her belly. She was also biting at her belly. Her belly was also doing a lot of moving, like 20x the usual. Her tail was wiggling too. Then she got up (with some struggling) and started eating again. Her tail is still doing a lot of wiggling, and her belly is still moving. No milk coming out yet or discharge, but her vulva is swollen. So maybe just the beginnings of labor? Hopefully I'll have babies tonight. I'm so nervous. I've had goats for about 4 years now and this is my first year having a commercial operation with 9 does to kid instead of just 2. These will be the first babies of the year. :stars:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

* :stars: yay!! Let us know when they arrive! Hope the delivery goes smoothly.*


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hurray!! I hope she kids healthily and easily for you!! :stars: Let us know when they arrive!


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

I talked to her previous owner and she has kidded 6-7 times easily every time. She's due for triplets this year. She still getting up and down. No babies yet though.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Good luck hope you have lots of healthy babies!! :leap: 

I have one that is now 4 days overdue.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Kicking and thrashing? Have you seen her have contractions or any pushing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds close...Happy and healthy kidding... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Will not be much longer :thumbup: Good luck on an easy kidding and some beautiful :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Best of luck. Hope all goes well!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so bad at waiting but good luck to you.


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

No babies yet :GAAH: Maybe they'll be here by morning, or maybe I'm just too anxious.


----------

